# Moooooooon!



## -Oy- (Apr 18, 2018)

Tonight's Crescent Moon. Tricky to photograph as there's obviously a lot less light than a bigger phase.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 18, 2018)

*WOW. Did you take that? Great. What shutter speed do you use?*


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks - yes I did.

1/200" at F/6.3 and 550mm


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 18, 2018)

*
I have tried outdoor pictures, but just have a simple little camera.  I need to look into classes or something*


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 18, 2018)

ohhh, so nice!


----------



## jujube (Apr 18, 2018)

I love to see what they call "the old moon in the new moon's arms".....where the crescent is bright and the rest of the moon can be seen very faintly.  I imagine it would be somewhat hard to get that to show up on film.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 18, 2018)

jujube said:


> I love to see what they call "the old moon in the new moon's arms".....where the crescent is bright and the rest of the moon can be seen very faintly.  I imagine it would be somewhat hard to get that to show up on film.



I never heard that phrase, JuJube. How nice.


----------



## jujube (Apr 18, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I never heard that phrase, JuJube. How nice.





I found a picture on a website. It was taken somewhere in Chile.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2018)

Amazing shot OY, thanks for sharing!


----------

